# Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Orlando



## Miss Marty (Jun 1, 2007)

After staying at Disney`s Saratoga Springs Resort 
& Orange Lake - Country Club - River Island Resort
We are thinking about a third week here in Orlando

How does 
Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Orlando
compare in - amenties - unit size and decor ?

Does the resort preassign or can you request 
a newer - fresher - cleaner - 2 Bedroom Villa


----------



## spookykennedy (Jun 1, 2007)

We have not stayed at Horizons, but we picked Marriott Cypress Harbour over Horizons for an upcoming trip for several reasons:

1.  The decor and rooms at Horizons are supposedly "scaled down" from those at Cypress Harbour or Grande Vista. 

2. They have no jetted tub in the master.

3.  Potential highway noise.

Having said that, Horizons gets rave reviews by those with young kids, so perhaps we will try it next. We own at DVC and have stayed at many Marriott Vacation Club properties.  We generally enjoy the Marriotts, although I will say, when I drive by OKW I think I wish I could be there instead because of the location. But, when we bring family it is easier/cheaper to do Marriott Vacation Club.


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Jun 1, 2007)

We have stayed at Horizon's this past Christmas, and LOVED it.  Yes it is "scaled down" when compared to Cypress Harbor and Grande Vista.  It is great for the kids.  The pool area is awesome, there is a putt-putt golf course, basket ball/volley ball courts.  The kids program seemed to have alot going, but we were always in Disney.  We have stayed at CH and GV before, we would pick Horizons again.  I'm trying to get into Horizon's with my AC over Christmas or new year's again.  

We have never heard the highway noise when we were there.  The rooms are clean and we thought bigger than at the GV.  Everyone was friendly and very accomodating.  We had a dedicated 2 BR unit.


----------

